# Are you in love?



## Barbette (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought this would make fo a nice chit-chat...

When you're in love, it's all you can talk about, so if you are in love... come on in and gush about this person!

I am so curious about other people's stories.. share whatever you want to; the good, the bad, the ugly and the very beauty of being in love.

Whether it's in a relationship, a secret love, or your teacher, it doesn't matter, come in and share it with me






I will eventually start gushing too, I just wanted to start this thread while I am waiting for my love to come online - he is at the other side of the world right now, and after spending a month with him in Australia... I miss him sÃ³ badly, it physically hurts sometimes





So come and write about it and fill this thread with a lot of love


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

im in the same situation except hes not all the way across the world - he's in canada. but yay for when im up there with him again. hes perfect.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 21, 2007)

haha i guess we all are in the same situation my bf is all the way across the world . hes in us and im in hk. the second longest plane flight in the world to get me there .....but hej we talk every day and night now.... just wait til school starts then we got no time again


----------



## Saja (Jun 21, 2007)

Someone I love is all the way across the world, but Im not INLOVE with him. Im actually quite bitter about the whole "being in love" thing


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 21, 2007)

_I'm_ in love! He's been gone from me for pretty much the whole relationship. In boot camp, in North Carolina for training, in Arizona for training, in Iraq. I've only seen him for like 6/7 months of our 2 year relationship and as long as he's alive and happy, I don't really care how long I have to wait to see him again. This time I'll be with him for a year before he has to leave me again, but he's so worth it. I love him so much and I hate when I get a little insecure and start getting suspicious about tiny things, that turned out to be something else, but I just want everything to be good in our relationship.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not in love with anyone at the moment.

But I have had that crazy indescribable kind of love.

It is glorious to feel like I can't breath unless he's by my side.

In my heart, in my soul, no other place I want to go...


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

carolyn thats a good way to describe it!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes, I'm with love with a Marine. He served three tours of duty in Iraq and I'm so proud of him. He's always thinking about my comfort and we can talk about anything. I used to think that chivalry was dead but not with him. He doesn't mind opening my door or waiting until I get in the house before he drives away. What a man!!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm very in love. My husband and I just got married 3 months ago as of tomorrow. I am still in that gushy newlywed phase. We dated for close to two years before we got married. He is an incredibly amazing guy and I feel so blessed to have him in my life I cherish my time with him and only hope that I keep falling in love with him more and more everyday. We have overcome some great trials in our relationship but it has only served to grow us closer to each other. He is a great and loving husband.


----------



## ivette (Jun 21, 2007)

i never really felt that intense about a guy. don't know why. i guess because in my life ..this may not sound right don't mean to offend any one here, i never bought into the whole "head -over-heels-kind of thing"

most guys i've met along the way were not even worth it. ocassionally i would bump into them and i was always polite and civil, but thats as far i would go.

i guess it all depends on one's experiences.

when i started dating i tended to really look closely at people. what i mean, is i tried not to make snap judgements about any guy- even if the guy

made a first good impression. i was all to well aware how people in general

can change from one minute to next.


----------



## han (Jun 21, 2007)

im very in love too although me and my husband have been together for 10 years this summer, we have had our share of problems that i belive has brought us closer together, no matter what we have been through we havent given up on each other.


----------



## Bexy (Jun 21, 2007)

I am very much in love. I will be married to my husband this December for 15 years. We met working at a fast food restaurant while we were in High School. We were really close friends when we worked there and hung out a lot. We then graduated HS and he asked me out, we started dating and were married 6 months later. We have twin boys that are 5. We are lovers and best friends. He is the best husband and father a girl could ask for.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm in love with my husband of almost 7 years. I used to feel "homesick" no matter where I went, who I was with--as if I could not find the place where I was truly "meant" to live,always looking for something both native and still very distant. I was just wandering through life, not rooted in it.When I met my husband, though, it was as if my soul finally found its home:both space for itself and shelter. And it's like that all these years later---wherever he is, that's where I can grow and live.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 21, 2007)

In engaged and have been in love with my fiance for a very long time. We live together and are attached at the hip. We're best friends, and lovers, and it pretty much just seems like we are 2 halves of one whole person. I could gush all day and all night about him. We have so much fun together, even just sitting at home. We take time to enjoy the simple things in life and that keeps us so strong. Like doing crossword puzzles together in bed, or watching jeapordy and playing along against each other. I have so much fun singing and joking around in the car together. We go out and get crazy sometimes, but it's those times that I love the most.

Here we are!! He's making a silly face, haha. And his mustache is extremely out of control there....looks funny cause it's usually clean, lol.


----------



## Jade22 (Jun 21, 2007)

First off, did you enjoy Australia?





I'm in love. We have been together for 3 1/2 years. We have had our ups and downs but always know he will be the one I marry.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 21, 2007)

Ohhh Man....I am toooo in love! I met my BF my Freshman year of HS. We dated for 5 years and lost our virginity to eachother. He's the first boy I french kissed. After we graduated I decided that I wanted to move away and pursue a fashion career. He supported my decision and we tried the long distance relationship for a few months. We were both lonely and sad so we ended it amicably. Calls became further and fewer in between and we lost touch.

Fast forward to 6 years later. I had never stopped thinking about him or missing him in my life. I was having dreams about him non-stop. I realized after all this time that he was really the one. My sister still lived in the town we grew up in and she told me he was engaged. I cried in my room like a baby for a week. I decided I had to tell him how I felt. After not speaking for 6 years I called him out of the blue. Unfortunately he had developed a drug problem and was in rehab. His fiancee had started dating other guys. I talked to his parents and they said they would have him call me if he was interested in talking. He called me that night and twice a day everyday after that. We basically picked up where we left off. No time had passed. We have been back together for a Year now and living together in our own house since November. I can't believe I got so lucky on the first try!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have been married to my husband for over 4 1/2 years...I can honestly say I love him more now than ever. I have an 8 year old son from a previous (short lived) marriage. Matt has come into the picture and been an AMAZING father figure to my son, thank God because my son's birth father has not been there for him.

I could just go on and on. He has the most amazing sense of humor...we laugh about all the same things, can talk about ANYTHING for hours and hours. We just GET each other. He knows me better than anyone else, and vice versa. He is HOT too, which doesnt hurt, lol. Tall- like almost 6' 4", georgous blue eyes, .......I have to stop now!!!!!!








Anyway...I am very blessed to have him in my life....


----------



## Barbette (Jun 21, 2007)

Ohhh wow, I read all your stories so far, and I love that so many of you are in _love_, also after years. I just love hearing from other people, at times I feel like I am driving people crazy with my lovey dovey behaviour, but I am convinced this is the man of my life and that we will be together until we die, so is he, I think we are equally as crazy about each other, we don't need anybody else, when we are together, it's just us, no outsiders, he is the most important person in the world to me. Sighhh.. I really miss him






so much.

A lot of you who replied are apart from their loved one, have some of you met your love online?

Rachael Marie, oh I do agree! Call me oldfashioned if you want, but I don't think it is, I don't like the "modern woman" who takes offence when men open doors and are courteous. Men who know how to court a woman have such huge step ahead...

Kaylin Marie, thank you for posting a picture



that is a great idea! I encourage everybody to do so





You look so very cute btw.

Jade22, I loved Australia, it was a very different experience for me, Australia really does stand on it's own, I've traveled many many places, but this was an entirely new experience, I always love that. I lived with him in a place called Maitland, in NSW... we drove up to the Goldcoast in Queensland and we spent a weekend in Sydney, it was a great time



thank you for asking!

Bexy, you have been married for 15 years? Wow, you look young...





Keep it coming girls (&amp; guys



)


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kaylin Marie, thank you for posting a picture



that is a great idea! I encourage everybody to do so




You look so very cute btw.

Yeah I would love to see pictures of everyone and their SO's. That would make a fun thread to keep going.
And thank you so much!!


----------



## Barbette (Jun 22, 2007)

Here are two pictures that were taken just before I had to go through the gate for my flight back to Holland rahhhh!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Babette Pardoux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are two pictures that were taken just before I had to go through the gate for my flight back to Holland rahhhh!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ychosex/11.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...sychosex/8.jpg

Ahhh oh my gosh could you two be any cuter??? NO!! I love your hair, and he looks so cute. Although I can't really see your faces. Those pictures are adorable though! His hair looks like my fiance's hair.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 22, 2007)

I only live 30 miles from my bf, but it might as well be 3000 sometimes. We're both students. I have a job, and he has two so don't see each other much.

We met in 6th grade English class, but he was so shy we never talked. Then freshman year he started calling me all the time asking about Spanish homework (and he's fluent). Somehow I never realized he liked me until after I moved away. We started dating during our senior year, and we've been together for 3 &amp; 1/2 years now.





He's smart and athletic...a real guy's guy, but really sweet, too. And handsome, of course. *sigh*


----------



## bCreative (Jun 22, 2007)

No.....but I wish I was


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 22, 2007)

::...I am in love. sometimes its hard to believe it. because of my strict culture, its hard for us to be together all the time. we have been together for 1 year and 2 months (on the 18th). I remember earlier in our relationship, he went to Columbus for the night for a show and i figured, since all my past boyfriends were basically ****s, this one will be. Well he texted me and asked me to marry him. Of course till this day he wont admit he was drunk but i think he was!...anyways...When we are together we make each other happy. the other day i fell asleep on his couch. yesterday he told me he watched me while i slept and i wanted to burst...to me that was very romantic. ::shrug::...Some may say i am too young to know what love is..but i dont believe so. He completes me and I know that if you asked him the same, he would agree. Before I left him today, he gave me a huge hug and i just felt really safe. and sleepy...like i was in a soft warm bed...GAH! i miss him..


----------



## Babino (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow



These stories are so great! GREAT thread idea.

I too am in love, and its amazing!

Carolyn you hit the emotion right on the nail!

Cant wait to read more of everyone's stories.


----------



## rejectstar (Jun 22, 2007)

I am totally in love with my boyfriend Maikel



We just had our 3 year anniversary May 30. Whenever I tell people our story it sounds like some crazy fairy tale. Sometimes I can't believe how I got so lucky to find such an amazing guy so young, and we're still together. I love him, and I love his family... he has a huge Dutch family!

I'll try to keep it this as short as possible, LOL. Might be a challenge. Maikel is from Holland and is one of 5 brothers [he's the middle, #3]. I am from Canada. I first met him when I was 11 and he was 13. His oldest brother was getting married to a girl that used to babysit me a lot when I was little. He met her on a missions trip overseas, and a year after meeting they were married [both 19 at the time!]. His family came to Canada for the wedding, April 1999. I met my boyfriend at the rehersal dinner, we just hung out and played like kids that age do. I thought it was cute, because he had such a thick Dutch accent, LOL. At the wedding reception, I caught the bride's bouquet



I still have it.

After the wedding his family went back to Holland and I didn't see or hear from him for 4 years. His oldest brother and his wife moved to Canada 2 years before that. Then in July 2003 the rest of his family immigrated to Canada and started going to the same church as my family does. I saw Maikel at the church youth group and was amazed how much older and cuter he was. There was a weekend retreat up north that we went on that winter, and when we came back he started emailing me, saying that he liked me



He told me all about how he remembered what I looked like when he saw first saw me, even after 4 years.

In the spring the youth group went on a camping trip. We put our tents next to each other, LOL. We hung out a lot that weekend, and got pretty close. The day that we got back he asked me to be his girlfriend-- May 30, 2004. I was 16 and he was 18. We've been together ever since! At the beginning of this month his second oldest brother got married and I went with him to the wedding. It was great, but ever since then I've had weddings on the brain, LOL. It's so sad. You don't even know how many comments we got from his family members... "So, you guys are next, right??" Haha. Talk about pressure. I'm 19 and he's 21 right now, I don't think we're going to be getting married any time soon!


----------



## Susie22 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm very in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe my boyfriend is also half way around the world, im on the east coast and hes in england. We actually met playing a video game lol then just started talking alot on msna nd started having feeling for eachother, we talked for about a year then met in person, he came for my prom



When we met for the first time there was a rush of emotions i ran over to hug him and he dropped his luggage down and brought me closer hugged me tight



it was so nice the prom was great too. Here's a mushy pic of us before prom! hehhe






we were able to spend a month together,then he had to go back for 6 months. He came back for xmas break !



it was so nice. We went to boston and ice skated at frog pond lol sounds funny but it was so nice, had hot chocolate and walked around and talked .He gave me a promise ring for xmas ! I love just hanging out watching movies together and cuddling . hehe And cooking together is so fun. I could do anything and have fun with him. I'm ususally so serious and stressed and he keeps me sane and helps me relax hes so great



I love him so muchh . He had to go back for another 6ish months but is comming back on the 30th soo 8 days hehe im so excited and nervous. This time i'm going there to meet his parents, and stuff i'll be doing online summer classes but ill be staying there until sept ! We will go to london wales and paris



and he may proposeeee



Being apart is the WORST though, we have been through so much i feel with not being around eachother and soemtimes i thought it wouldnt work but we talked everyday and try as much as we can to feel connected even though we are so far away



I can't believe the wait will soon be over..sigh hehehe &lt;3 we have been together for over 2 yrs and were friends a year before that hehe I &lt;3 himmmm ok im done being all lovey dovey hehehhe byee


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GlamChick85* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No.....but I wish I was



Me too.


----------



## Lia (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm in love with dear BF





When i'm near him, everything else but us vanishes

I'm lazy to talk about right now - later i'll tell more about my love


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Susie22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm very in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe my boyfriend is also half way around the world, im on the east coast and hes in england. We actually met playing a video game lol then just started talking alot on msna nd started having feeling for eachother, we talked for about a year then met in person, he came for my prom



When we met for the first time there was a rush of emotions i ran over to hug him and he dropped his luggage down and brought me closer hugged me tight



it was so nice the prom was great too. Here's a mushy pic of us before prom! hehhe http://a526.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...96831525_l.jpg

we were able to spend a month together,then he had to go back for 6 months. He came back for xmas break !



it was so nice. We went to boston and ice skated at frog pond lol sounds funny but it was so nice, had hot chocolate and walked around and talked .He gave me a promise ring for xmas ! I love just hanging out watching movies together and cuddling . hehe And cooking together is so fun. I could do anything and have fun with him. I'm ususally so serious and stressed and he keeps me sane and helps me relax hes so great



I love him so muchh . He had to go back for another 6ish months but is comming back on the 30th soo 8 days hehe im so excited and nervous. This time i'm going there to meet his parents, and stuff i'll be doing online summer classes but ill be staying there until sept ! We will go to london wales and paris



and he may proposeeee



Being apart is the WORST though, we have been through so much i feel with not being around eachother and soemtimes i thought it wouldnt work but we talked everyday and try as much as we can to feel connected even though we are so far away



I can't believe the wait will soon be over..sigh hehehe &lt;3 we have been together for over 2 yrs and were friends a year before that hehe I &lt;3 himmmm ok im done being all lovey dovey hehehhe byee

Such a beautiful picture!!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes! I am in love with my husband. I am so grateful to have him after kissing many frogs over the years...lol


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 23, 2007)

Here's my Sweetie and I.....
















He always wears sunglasses!!! But he has beautiful green eyes.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2007)

I have to say that I love my bf very much. So much has happened between us, and yet I still want to be with him so, so much. I know that love isn't perfect, and it might not last forever, but that wont devalue what I feel for him in this moment





Here is a pickie of me and he, LOL


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 26, 2007)

Awww. Such cute couples!


----------



## Barbette (Jul 30, 2007)

Ohh thank you all so much for the contributions, I love hearing about and seeing you and your loves..





Keep it coming please


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 30, 2007)

I hate this picture, but I don't get rid of it because it was the first time we were happy for a long time.






I absolutely love this pic. For some reason it looks romantic to me, but in reality, we both didn't want to look at the camera cause we're shy.


----------



## msmegz (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm in love! We haven't even been together 5 months yet, but I'm head over heels. I find something else that I adore about him every time we're together. I have more fun with him than I've ever had with anyone. We've had to go through a LOT to be together, but it's been worth it.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 21, 2007)

I am very much in love


----------



## Andi (Aug 21, 2007)

I am soo in love. I am gonna write down the story later, but hereÂ´s a pic for now.

This was taken the day we got my engagement ring. He proposed a few days before, he didnÂ´t have a ring because he just couldnÂ´t wait any longer to propose.






and another, older one:


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm very much so in love with my husband! It's been almost 7 years together, and we've been married almost 4





*After our "I dos"*






*Leaving our wedding*








Sometime last year before the Dover race


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 22, 2007)

My bf and I are going through a rough patch right now because I am in a depressed state. But I know I still love him (still in love with him) and I know the feeling is mutual. I have a whole lot of baggage (extreme trust issues)...so...yeah...I am in love BUT we are going through a rough patch


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

Very much so! I love my boyfriend with all my heart and soul.


----------



## -KT- (Aug 27, 2007)

I am soooooooo in love. We will be celebrating our 5 year anniversary in november and I don't think I have ever loved him more!


----------



## madleila (Sep 12, 2007)

yes, i am in love with my husband!!

and i know he is in love with me too!


----------

